# what do you use for a knitting tote?



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

for the last several months, I have been using one of those plastic bags /covers that bedding and linens come in. this one is zippered, about 12" high or so and it was more square with nice blue cording around the edges and a blue cording handle. it worked great as I could zip up my WIP to keep it clean and see everything in it. It had one pocket that held the label of the original item which I was able to put a few things in like a small notebook, tape measure, etc. etc. I noticed last night that the plastic top where the handle is held, is starting to rip out. I will probably try to tape it with packaging tape as I really like it and it is the perfect size for my projects. 

But hence, since it is plastic, I have starting shopping. oh boy... looking for recommendations on your favorite knitting bag / tote. I have only taken my knitting with me once, (super bowl party, remember that. :sm01: ) I do need to 'close it up' and move it out of sight from time to time. 

I would appreciate your suggestions. you guys have been knitting alot longer than me and I have learned so much already. 

thank you.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I use the plastic zipper bags then throw it in my backpack.


----------



## cswelias (Nov 14, 2016)

Different things such as totes, plastic ziplock bags, the 2&1/2 Gallon bags. I have two totes with zippers that I love and use most. Also have made some smaller drawstring bags for smaller projects


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I use the plastic zipper bags then throw it in my backpack.


I tend to put each project* in a Ziploc bag, much like you're talking about, then chuck that in any available cloth bag for a take-along.

*because so many of them!! :sm02:


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

HI Sue: Yes those bedding bags are handy, but if you want to mend it, packing tape won't last long, I would use duct tape and it is available in clear.

I use a tommy hilfger bag I got at the Value Village...I wouldn't spend a lot of money buying a "knitting bag", I think you can find what you need at a local thrift store, just remember to smell the interior before you buy it. I once had a beautiful leather bag, but when I got it home realized it had been used as a diaper bag (ewwwww)

My Tommy bag, is about 9 x 12 is vinylized and sits open when I need it to, is large enought to accomodate several knitted pieces if necessary and it was inexpensive, and it has a couple of pockets for counters, tape measue etc.,

There are so many options, like the amount of yarn out there, you'll find what you need! Happy Knitting


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a large tote that I ordered from my friend, she sells 31. I also have a cosmetic bag that I keep my notions in, makes it easy to carry.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is what I do too, exactly. I always keep my wics in plastic bags. When we go for a weekend, I may put 3-4 wics in a larger cloth bag in which to carry the projects.


----------



## Cat D. (Feb 26, 2017)

I have used everything and any thing that comes to hand, depends on the size of the project, and what else I happen to be working on in the day. But usually at home, I have the large and small rubbermaids to keep all the work in.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I got some of these http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Project_Bags__DProjectBags.html
in the various sizes... the vinyl is sturdy, zips closed, I can see where various things are 
I still put skeins of yarn in zip-lock bags inside these... yarn management....


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

wendyacz said:


> HI Sue: Yes those bedding bags are handy, but if you want to mend it, packing tape won't last long, I would use duct tape and it is available in clear.
> 
> I use a tommy hilfger bag I got at the Value Village...I wouldn't spend a lot of money buying a "knitting bag", I think you can find what you need at a local thrift store, just remember to smell the interior before you buy it. I once had a beautiful leather bag, but when I got it home realized it had been used as a diaper bag (ewwwww)
> 
> ...


maybe I will look at diaper bags. that's an idea. I like to be able to zipper it and a diaper bag might have alot of pockets for the other goodies.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> I got some of these http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Project_Bags__DProjectBags.html
> in the various sizes... the vinyl is sturdy, zips closed, I can see where various things are
> I still put skeins of yarn in zip-lock bags inside these... yarn management....


these were the ones that I looked at as they are very close to the one that I was using. I couldn't tell how sturdy they are.

Have you used yours for a long time? do they hold up well?

I just found a wallet, on clearance, with several card slots and 2 zippered compartments with the largest for a iphone and I put some of my notions in it this morning and we will see how that works. my scissors fit where a credit card would go and I really liked that.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Aunt Sue --- I've had and used them for at least a couple of years.... That's not all that long, I guess.
I have the zipper bags that you mentioned from linens, etc. I store the yarn (and pattern if I have it) for a future project in those
I use these for projects that are sm02: semi-)actively being worked with. 
I'm not rough with things. They feel sturdy enough to be handled but are squishable, unlike hard plastic totes
I do like having all of my stuff for a project together in one tote and to be able to see thru the sides rather than digging down into (especially when interiors are in dark colors). They are rarely anywhere that sunlight would shine on them... so no worries about fading, etc.
Hopefully, someone else who uses them will comment too

ETA: the reviews on them were good and several people have used them awhile. They are not hugely expensive


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Anything and everything depending on the size of the project and if it needs to be taken out with me. Love zip lock bags for smaller projects and cotton clothes bags with transparent windows for larger projects.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Aunt Sue said:


> for the last several months, I have been using one of those plastic bags /covers that bedding and linens come in. this one is zippered, about 12" high or so and it was more square with nice blue cording around the edges and a blue cording handle. it worked great as I could zip up my WIP to keep it clean and see everything in it. It had one pocket that held the label of the original item which I was able to put a few things in like a small notebook, tape measure, etc. etc. I noticed last night that the plastic top where the handle is held, is starting to rip out. I will probably try to tape it with packaging tape as I really like it and it is the perfect size for my projects.
> 
> But hence, since it is plastic, I have starting shopping. oh boy... looking for recommendations on your favorite knitting bag / tote. I have only taken my knitting with me once, (super bowl party, remember that. :sm01: ) I do need to 'close it up' and move it out of sight from time to time.
> 
> ...


I use a wine tote. It has 6 places for wine bottles and a Center area in between. Cheap, too. $1.99 at the state store


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> Aunt Sue --- I've had and used them for at least a couple of years.... That's not all that long, I guess.
> I have the zipper bags that you mentioned from linens, etc. I store the yarn (and pattern if I have it) for a future project in those
> I use these for projects that are sm02: semi-)actively being worked with.
> I'm not rough with things. They feel sturdy enough to be handled but are squishable, unlike hard plastic totes
> ...


well, that's better than an few months. I have alot of the zipper bags from linens as I can't throw anything away that still has value. and alot of times, I was storing my out of season clothes in them. now the clothes are in a cabinet and my yarn stash is in the pastic zippered bags. I am doing the same as putting yarns together for certain 'want to do' projects. too many of them are huge. need to find a more portable one that can sit in the livingroom and tuck between the sofa and end table when needed.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

A wine bag is a great idea...could even take a bottle with you LOL


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

great idea. looks like a wine bag. I should have a few of those running around here. 

I just need to go 'shopping' in my house. DH is always amazed when one of us says "Hey, you know what would work.." and then I pull it out of a storage closet. I really do have too much stuff...


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

wendyacz said:


> A wine bag is a great idea...could even take a bottle with you LOL


I wonder how the knitting would look after finishing the bottle.... :sm02:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aunt Sue said:


> I wonder how the knitting would look after finishing the bottle.... :sm02:


Pretty good immediately after - possibly not so good the next day! :sm23:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Aunt Sue said:


> these were the ones that I looked at as they are very close to the one that I was using. I couldn't tell how sturdy they are.
> 
> Have you used yours for a long time? do they hold up well?
> 
> I just found a wallet, on clearance, with several card slots and 2 zippered compartments with the largest for a iphone and I put some of my notions in it this morning and we will see how that works. my scissors fit where a credit card would go and I really liked that.


I also have the Knit Picks bags and I like them. They're not fancy but they do the job. I even got mine on sale.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> I got some of these http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Project_Bags__DProjectBags.html
> in the various sizes... the vinyl is sturdy, zips closed, I can see where various things are
> I still put skeins of yarn in zip-lock bags inside these... yarn management....


I absolutely love these bags. My DD got me 6 of them, different sizes. They are tough as all get out and see through. If you don't want someone knowing what's inside, just slide your pattern along the side.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used the sheet/blanket bags, they make good totes, see through and the little pocket is good too. I have also gone to the 2nd hand/thrift stores and gotten some really nice bags for next to nothing. For my huge projects I have a few 31 bags. When you are looking for a good bag, don't look at the ones with small/short pockets on the outside, things fall out way to easily. The bag I am using right now for a big project is a soft, shoulder strap 31 bag, it's all fabric, has 2 very deep pockets where the strap connects and the same inside of that. Those pockets are very deep, almost up to my elbow and I have not lost anything out of them. Also, you might want to find one that has a divider in the center of it, knitting on one side and tools/gadgets, etc. on the other side. I have a Timeless Tote brand bag, big sections, divided, pockets that zip. I have used this for one of my travel bags, knit on one side and travel stuff on other. Hope you can find what you are looking for. There are also backpack type bags, I have seen kids with clear plastic ones and thought they would make a good knitting bag.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

deshka said:


> I absolutely love these bags. My DD got me 6 of them, different sizes. They are tough as all get out and see through. If you don't want someone knowing what's inside, just slide your pattern along the side.


thanks. I just read the reviews and they seem to hold up well. I love that they are so similar to what I was using.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those "green" shopping bags make great project bags. I have several.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use a hessian shopping bag that I decorated with fabric flowers to take my knitting in if I think I will have time to do any when I am out - eg my knitting will be going with me when dear husband goes back for a hospital check-up in the near future.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Guess I'm the original bag lady as I have so many tote bags of all different types & sizes. Some I've received as gifts from friends or relatives. I usually have a different WIP in it's own bag. Some of my bags just have extra yarn in them. When I go to my knitting group, I can just grab the bag that has the WIP I want to work on. Sometimes, I'll take one of my really big totes & put a few different WIP's that I think I will work on while I'm at my knitting group (I get bored easily). I do have two smaller canvas bags that hold a mindless project for when I have to wait for an appt. I guess, I just like to collect pretty tote bags that catch my eye; but I do use them all for one thing or another.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have so many totes that I have lost count. My favorite is one that has a zipper compartment inside for small items like stitch markers and measuring tape and yarn needle, etc. With only the one small compartment, I can fit my project in it with knitting needles. It also has a zippered top so I can close everything inside so nothing will spill out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

messymissy said:


> Anything and everything depending on the size of the project and if it needs to be taken out with me. Love zip lock bags for smaller projects and cotton clothes bags with transparent windows for larger projects.


That's about my style too. Most of my project bags came from second-hand stores and were _not_ designed with knitting in mind. No problem. As long as the zipper doesn't eat my yarn, all's good. 
ALL my projects are liable to be carted wherever I go and however I go. Bicycle, foot, car, public transit - if I don't have two different projects with me, I must be ill. Today, I had only three. My excuse for not having more is that it was the beginning of our current blizzard.

I think I love blizzards! Suddenly, the traffic sounds are completely muffled! When I open the door, the only sound is that of snowflakes hitting surfaces hard and the wind that propels them. The occasional rumble as a snowplow - sidewalk or street - goes by. I know there are buses, trucks, taxis and cars going by, but they're inaudible on the snow-covered streets. A good time to rest, for tomorrow I shall shovel.


----------



## mollyabc (Jan 9, 2017)

Love Knitting always send their wool in appropriately sized organza bags - so I tend to use those bags for my WiPs with a cheap cosmetic bag for for notions.. stitch markers, needles, tape measures.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I use a yarn drum that I got on AmaZon


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I use so many different totes but my favorite is my Jordana Paige Quinn bag. It is large enough there is hold an Afghan in one side and my normal purse contents on the other side. Plus it has a lot of pockets for just about anything. Unfortunately, Jordana has closed the website and the only way to get a JP bag is to find one for sale somewhere. I have 2 Quinn bags if you are interested in buying the purple one. Just PM me.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a bit of an obsession with bags, boxes and organizational "stuff", so I have plenty to chose from. Usually, my current project gets dumped into whatever bag is handy and the right size. But if I'm going to be sitting in bleachers, the bag has to have a top zipper. If I am splitting my knitting time between several gifts or small wips they each get their own dollar store bag. I have a couple of actual knitting bags by my knitting chair, but they tend to remain at home. If I can find it I'll post a picture of my wip bags.

Tags indicate which wip they hold (blue scarf, spa set, Maria's hat)


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I make large entrelac bags on larger needles and felt them to the texture I want. They have a flat bottom and some can stand on their own and are so pretty. I soft-felt them for dressier ones and can make them any size. I made a small one for my granddaughter and embellished it with charms and tassels and she loved it.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

My GD, who has just learned to sew, made me this beautiful knitting bag for Christmas. She even put a place for my needles along one side and pockets on the other side. I am so proud of her! I get compliments everywhere I go. She is going to try and sell them to make money for her college.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I had no idea!!! I'm not a drinker due to medication restrictions so haven't been in the liquor store for a looong time. Too long apparently. Haha.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm lost...what's a 31 bag?


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I was going to recommend the wine totes, but I see gheezi beat me to it! I got mine free at CVS, and typically carry two projects at a time. They don't zip, but are the perfect size to carry.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

How wonderful is that. Very clever too to think about the extras you would need.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have several different totes depending on the size of the project and they are all 31 totes of one kind or another. Afghans go in large utility tote when to big for a smaller one. They get alot of other uses other than knitting/crocheting projects.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

YES! I have one from WinnDixie "free" that will be used today, just because of you. And, it has a wine bottle on it and I figure those who craft also like wine. ????


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a lovely Jordana Paige knitting bag that my grandson gave me as a Christmas gift....when he was only a few months old! That boy had great taste! I love it, but it has seen better days....that baby is now 10 years old and as tall as me!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm a zip lock girl and then I throw it all in my back pack. The back pack doubles as a grocery bag. My back pack has quite a few pockets inside and outside so I can carry scissors and other little bits I might need.


----------



## Paksenarion (Mar 6, 2017)

Make your own. Could be a great use for all those tag ends of yarn hiding in your stash. I made my own out of tag ends approx 12 inch diameter and 12-14 inch high, with a button on lid. Holds 8×4 oz center pull hand wound balls. Having the crochet walls mean that i can pull my yarn out any side. Adding a pocket is only a matter of crocheting/knitting one on.

I will freely admit that it was one of the most boring projects i have ever done. An endless repetition of single crochet. Color changes got downright exciting.

Add a handle/strap that works for you. Maybe a cardboard bottom to stiffen it. Make it fun.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a large verabradley tote bag.( got it at good will for $8. Still had its original tag of $80). I have snap mess bags for notions, etc). I have each project in ziplock bags. I put inside the tote. I have one long term project in a old tapestry bag.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

It is a brand of bag sold at home parties like Tupperware does. They are strong canvas bags.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I use any type of shopping bag with my project in a plastic bag inside. I have a pencil pouch that I carry all my accessories in so it is easy to move from bag to bag. My favorite is probably a 31 bag that I made over to have a snap on it to hold it shut. It has deep side pockets. Plus I always use circular needles as I lost one once when we were traveling and had to stop and buy a new set so I could finish my project.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I shop at thrift stores and have a number of nice bags. One large purse size I carry all the time. Others have sweaters in them so need to be larger, like tote bags. I put my tools in clear cosmetic zipper bags. I have several of those and like how I can see what is inside. I generally have one project in each bag.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> I shop at thrift stores and have a number of nice bags. One large purse size I carry all the time. Others have sweaters in them so need to be larger, like tote bags. I put my tools in clear cosmetic zipper bags. I have several of those and like how I can see what is inside. I generally have one project in each bag.


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

buy canvas bags at your local thrift store I repurpose any kind of purse, backpack, storage bag whatever meets my needs and if you shop at thrift stores you can get all kinds of neat travel bags!


----------



## tendersage (Feb 25, 2017)

I have a circular carrier with two slits at the top for yarn management when working with up to 4 yarns at once. It has a couple of skits inside and a few outside. The strap is adjustable.

A Christmas present well thought out by my daughter as I can carry everything I need for a project wherever I want and the yarn stays clean no runnings after it as it tumbles to the floor.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I pick up bags of various sizes and shapes at thrift shops and garage sales... My main bag is a grocery sack made of leather (it should last a lifetime). I have one my mother gave me that is canvas and large enough to put an entire queen size blanket in... and I found a little quilted fabric box (was sold with a bread pan in it, mix and all) with wood handles that is the perfect size for a sock project or other small project of similar size.... also the sheets at wal mart are being sold in fabric sacks that match the sheets...these are good for holding spare balls of yarn.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I keep a small basket with sock project in my car so I always have something to work on when I have a reason to wait.

Otherwise for sweater projects I use a fabric shoulder bag.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I mostly use what I think was a carry-on bag that went to a set of luggage. It was brand new from the thrift store where I volunteer. It's a perfect size for most projects and sits flat on the floor. I also use beach bags I've collected from travels and smaller quilted bags for small projects (also gotten from the thrift store). I found a Vera Bradley duffle bag at another thrift store that is holding a large WIP right now. I use those plastic cases from comforters or sheet sets to store yarn that doesn't fit in my closet storage bins. The ready made knitting bags/totes are so horribly expensive..... I think other options are out there and easier on the pocketbook!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have three in different sizes. The middle one is a Vera Bradley that my mother bought me about 8 years ago. The other two are also a floral fabric that I have been using for at least 40 years. It depends how many projects are other stuff are going with me, be it knit group or a week's vacation. All have multiple pockets to hold my little containers for small tools, markers or beads. Of course, them there are the smaller project bags. Some are purchased, and some are zip-lock types. (Do I have too many projects going?)


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a dedicated thrift-store shopper, and looked for totes there for the longest time. Then one day, I noticed a canvas tote hanging from a peg up high. It was different because it was hanging by only one of its handles, and was like it was standing up--very solid. I managed to get it down, and found out it was an L.L. Bean tote. Since then I've bought several more, and store my stash and UFOs in them. They are sturdy, fashionable, and cheap on eBay if you are patient. I don't care whose name or initials are on them. I just want the bag, and I love that they stand open. These are really great bags, and they're made in the USA!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I use various LL Bean canvas tote bags in assorted sizes. These are the best. I have had other brands of canvas bags too and have found them to not be as durable. Knitting notions I carry in assorted cosmetic bags. What are 31 bags?


----------



## anne12254 (Feb 9, 2017)

I use the cloth grocery bags. I somehow ended up with about 10 of them...and all are full of WIPs. It's my ADD. I get bored very easily.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I use whatever bag fits my project. Honestly, it often depends on how many "extras" I need. If I need more than just my needles and yarn, I choose a bag that allows me to separate my extras (scissors, row counter, notebook, pencil, stitch markers and other needles.) Sometimes I need something tall, like a wine bag. Other times I just use a baggie. I'm flexible!


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I use a zippered quilted bag with shoulder straps to take with me to knitting classes or knit alongs. Can be purchased for 50% off with craft store coupons for as low as $3.00.

I recently purchased something new for plane trips. It's an unbranded Simple Solid Color Nylon Zippered Travel Washable Pouch that comes in 7 colors for $3.02 (free shipping) each on eBay. Small enough to put in my husband's carry on but large enough to hold what I need for knitting something smaller like a pair of socks. Secure sections for needles and accessories too.

I purchased the embroidered patch to iron on the front to make it easy to identify.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

So many great ideas! Around the house I use whatever is handy-plastic bags & storage boxes, etc. For my take-along knitting (anything small, nothing complicated) I have a collection of Vera Bradley bags and they fit the bill. Lots of pockets for accessories and very roomy. The down side is: I grabbed my purse to go shopping with a friend the other day and OOPS - wrong bag!!!I had a great knitting project and NO money.

BTW, Jessica-Jean. Loved your comment about the snow. There's nothing like waking up on the quiet morning after a nighttime snow storm. Like the world is wrapped in cotton batting.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I keep all my knitting in a storage cube next to my chair. When I take it somewhere I toss it into a supermarket tote. All of my most used tools, scissors etc are in a clear zippered make up case so that's always ready to throw in too


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I use a bag made by Thirty One that has pockets on the outside and zips closed.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I need to research these Thirty One bags. Thanks.


----------



## Christa79 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Aunt Sue. I to got tired of never having the item handy I needed so I got my sewing machine out and made my own bag. lots of pockets inside and out in light colors, I am looking after my grandchildren a lot (I'm living with them ) and having the bag means I can move around with ease . it's big enough for more than one project (in zipper bags) as well my clipboard , needles etc 
I try to attach a foto.????


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I got a great bag at the Vera Bradley outlet, has pockets inside that hold my needle cases, and I use a toiletry bag for my notions. It is nylon tight mesh, and eac of the two sides zip and are held together (like a book) with velcro. I can easily see what is inside.


----------



## Christa79 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry Aunt Sue had problems with the foto , but will try again.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Plastic bags that clothes shopping come in.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I love a cosmetics bag for accessories and have several cloth bags in different sizes that are great for projects. They scrunch down and fit into a suitcase or under the seat in front of me on a plane or at my feet in the car. Cloth is nice because it is silent for at the movies.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Christa, your bag is great.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Since I love bags and totes and knitting I always have something beautiful to carry them in. Different for each project. My husband (now deceased) would say "how many bags do you need?). I would reply "one more than I have". LOL


----------



## Joyce kemmery (Jan 15, 2017)

I have bought the library bag & use that. I also have a tote be Donna Sharp ( I love her purses, too) & several totes I've been given over the years. My mom made me one 40 years ago for a diaper bag for my daughter. I have at least 6 or more I can choose from!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Large tote bag from Lululemon or the same type of bag from the NJ Wool Walk


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I use plastic shoe boxes per project...easy to stack, firm support, compact, cheap. Yesterday I found a zippered bag with inside and outside pockets for $5 (1/2 off already 1/2 off price...do the math...what was orig price?) at Kirklands, Rivergate, S Charlotte, NC for those in this neighborhood. Even if it doesn't work, how can you pass up $5?


----------



## DonnaMT (May 19, 2016)

Eyeglass cases are great for scissors, darning needles, stitch markers, etc. I bought a purse that was so beautiful! So perfect! So wonderful! I hated it! But it holds 3 skeins of yarn with room to spare & has zipper closings so it's a knitting tote now. For working at home, I'm the Rubbermaid container type, so many sizes available. Having 2 cats, I need to secure things.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I use LL Bean boat totebags. I've used them for years.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a cloth bag with a plastic lining that I've used for close to 30 years. It has 2 compartments. I use one for the project on the needles and the other for a spare skein of yarn.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

I, too, use several Thirty One totes for my projects.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

I found a lovely Vera Bradley bag at the thrift store for $5. It has inside pockets as well as two outside pockets and is big enough for a large project, or several smaller projects in the individual pockets. I guess someone got rid of it because it was last year's color or pattern, but it looks like new.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I use a garden tote from Cracker Barrel. Love it for knitting projects.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I use a large Indian basket that I bought on Ebay a number of years ago. We travel a lot by car (traveling now in Tucson) and my basket works great. Carries all my current project bags, as well as patterns, supplies, etc. that I need to keep with me.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

janetj54 said:


> I have a large tote that I ordered from my friend, she sells 31. I also have a cosmetic bag that I keep my notions in, makes it easy to carry.


That's what I have also. Works beautifully.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

There are lots of inexpensive options! I have been using a good-sized canvas bag that my husband got at a trade show. It's pretty sturdy so I can carry quite a bit in it. I keep any individual projects inside that bag, protected by either zip-lock bags or in a colorful Vera Bradley Ditty Bag (hosts the current, most active project!). Of course, other items usually find their way into the canvas bag (kindle, chargers, etc.). Aside from my purse, it's the bag I grab on my way out.


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

I use a large plastic bag that a kingsize comforter came in to carry back and forth from NJ to VT monthly, As I never know what I'll need where, I also have a tool box filled with supplies. Most of my knitting equipment stays in my car. Small projects go in other plastic bags that sheets, pillow cases, etc. came in. Many WIPs.
In VT - snowed in - doing lots of knitting.


----------



## AnnKatz (Jun 24, 2012)

Vera Bradley Carryall Travel Bag - lots of pockets!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 2 Vera Bradley tote bags. They have lots of pockets and they zip closed. I also use a small zippered plastic bag for my notions. I bought my bags at a Vera Bradley outlet store.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Depends on the project and what I need to take, and where I am going and how I am getting there. I have a small draw string bag I knitted, I also use zip lock bags, clear cosmetic travel bags, my current fave is a pretty organza drawstring bag.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I got this tote a few months back and I love it! I put my project in the main center compartment, plus it has other compartments for a pattern, measuring tape, some accessories, small scissors, my iPad mini, etc.

I think I got it from Ltd. Commodities.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I too used to use the bags that sheets, bedspreads etc. come in however; they don't last as long as I'd like them to because they are not meant for long term use. I ordered some project bags from http://clear-handbags.com/ and they are perfect!
Not too expensive, variety of sizes and shapes with or without zippers and good quality. They will probably last me as long as I'll need them!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have more totes than I can count, the one I love the best is small that I got in New Orleans, I wish now I had gotten a larger one it is a tapestry never shows dirt and has worn beautifuly!


----------



## carolannbejtlich (Apr 17, 2013)

My favorite project bags are the clear plastic ones that are sold by Knit Picks. They are reasonably priced and have a zippered top to keep things clean. You can see exactly what project is in the bag and your pets, etc., can't get into them. I've had some for many years and I don't have any problems. Believe me, I've bought many of these. They come in different sizes, too. Also, 31 does have wonderful bags and totes, but they can be pricey and they don't also have a closure. I like to keep my yarn clean and away from spills, etc.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have more totes than I can count, the one I love the best is small that I got in New Orleans, I wish now I had gotten a larger one it is a tapestry never shows dirt and has worn beautifuly!


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

I use a giant size of one of these windmill bags. It stretches immensely, and conforms to the shapes of whatever is in it. Here are some of my smaller ones. The pattern is free on Ravelry.


----------



## bernadetteotto (Oct 22, 2016)

I have 2 yoga cloth bags, one I picked up at a thrift store, another from a friend. Yoga folks use them for keeping there cloths and such for class, so they are fairly large, and the large cloth strap can go diagonally over my shoulder when I am walking. I love them when I am going out, and travelling via airlines, bus, etc, as it fits my iPad, small purse and project in, and is considered a "purse", so I can still use a carry on as well.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

I use a softside suitcase, the smallest size of the set. It zippers closed across the top so my darn cat can't get into it, and has a large zippered side pocket for all my kitting tools. It's starting to develop cracks from age though, so soon I will have to send it to the landfill and find a new one.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have to confess to tote hoarding. I have so many project bags it's ridiculous. My favorite is my 31 knitting tote. It has seven outside pouches, lots of room inside, and holes for threading yarn through if you choose to do that. It's great for large projects with a variety of yarns. For smaller projects I use colored canvas bags that I bought at a craft store that are around 15" by 10" (that dimension could be totally over estimated.) I also have other canvas bags of various sizes, plastic bedding bags, a felted bag that I made myself, and any bag or container that comes my way that I might take a fancy to. I also have a 31 zippered little pouch for notions and a slightly larger one that was meant to be a zippered pencil holder for a looseleaf binder.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I tend to put each project* in a Ziploc bag, much like you're talking about, then chuck that in any available cloth bag for a take-along.
> 
> *because so many of them!! :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Before the bag ban in CA, I used the plastic supermarket bags. Not fancy, but it did the job and could be crammed into totes, backpacks, large purses, etc. I also have a large Lion Brand knitting tote which, when hung over a shoulder, comes almost to my knees; overkill, except for afghans.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

If I am going out the door to a doctor appointment or some place where I will be sitting or waiting, I have a Vera Bradley bag (purse) with a zipper on top that I got at Goodwill. It was soiled and marked $4 so I got it, washed it and use it for taking projects out the door. At home, I use buckets (like Halloween and Easter buckets) and put the yarn, etc in there while knitting.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like to pick up cloth bags as souvenirs from my travels so I use those as my totes. WIPs are usually in a zip lock bag and tools in an old cosmetics case.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

I use a basket, some plastic grocery bags (that I have left--we can no longer get them at the stores) and cloth grocery bags.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

I have to confess I splurged and bought the Swift from Tom Bihn luggage. It is a bag designed by knitters for knitters. Expensive but I treated myself with Christmas money. Love it.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I also shop at thrift stores and get many bags there. But my favorite knitting bags I buy at Whole Foods for 79 cents or $1.29...depending on size. They are made from recycled plastic and are very sturdy. And they have the neatest designs on them! 
julie


----------



## KarenKnits999 (Nov 19, 2016)

My hubby bought me a small soft sided fishing tackle bag to use for my projects. I love it because it has so many pockets for all the other knitting items needed for the project. For my larger projects I use a large zippered insulated bag I bought in Hawaii.


----------



## KarenKnits999 (Nov 19, 2016)

How do you delete a double posting? I can't seem to figure it out. ????


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I saw someone using one of these recently. I loved how there was room inside for tools, etc. and lots of room outside for skeins of yarn. I haven't decided on it yet.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-15-in-Tool-Tote-82042N12/203418586


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

i really love these, but are they durable? by the time you pay shipping they are quite $$$ costly, but also its nice to have good protection ... i love the clarity because sometimes I am rumbling around trying to find a crochet hook or a needle or some notion I may have left with my project ... this way I can look and see without taking all the contents apart.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have three Vera Bradley bags I use. The go on sale online very often. They have several pockets inside. I bring my knitting to work every day and want my bag to look nice.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out your thrift stores for decent bags of all sizes & very little cost. That is where I have gotten some of mine & I like to have a variety of them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I use one of these http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-444634-1.html

Still taking orders if anybody wants one!! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## librarycat64 (Jan 12, 2017)

I like to use those draw string back backs that teenagers use or the flannel drawstring bag that flannel sheets come in. I didn't know what to do with the flannel bags, they are the best because they are just the right size for knitting projects.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

gheezi said:


> I use a wine tote. It has 6 places for wine bottles and a Center area in between. Cheap, too. $1.99 at the state store


I have a beer tote. Works great for socks.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I found "knitting" totes to be expensive.
So I looked about. At thrift shops there are diaper bags, back packs, beach totes etc. And the price is right $2-$5.
All are useful. I like to repurpose items that have out lived their original purpose.

I have a zipper pencil case in many of them with "tools" needed.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> I got some of these http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Project_Bags__DProjectBags.html
> in the various sizes... the vinyl is sturdy, zips closed, I can see where various things are
> I still put skeins of yarn in zip-lock bags inside these... yarn management....


This is where I buy mine from. Yes, they are a little expensive, but I can use them over and over again. Very sturdy!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have two totes made from old pairs of jeans, I have smaller zipper totes that I just made from canvas scraps, I have two of the small insulated lunch sacks with handle that I use for on-the-go projects, and multiples of promotional canvas and grocery bags in assorted sizes.


----------



## Carol y (Mar 11, 2017)

I use a medium size gym bag that was given to be as a knitting bag. I can store stuff in its many pockets and has room for a project or two along with yarn.
The handles are long enough so that I can place it over my shoulder comfortably and it carries most of my knitting needles. It closes at the top but you can still find things in it
Hope this helps you to find something you like.


----------



## monicambeyer (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Aunt Sue -

I have been using a diaper bag I found on Amazon for the past two or more years. It is quite spacious without being bulky,has a square bottom so remains upright, many pockets - some outside and some inside, several with zippers - giving me a place for everything, and strong webbing handles.
Cannot remember exactly how much it was, but really quite inexpensive for the quality - and it came in many different fabrics, including the dark blue and white one I chose.
An additional plus is that it can be thrown in the washing machine if necessary - in fairness would have to say that for some a downside would be that it is not transparent, but as I only ever have my current WIP in it, this is not an issue for me.
Sure you will find something to suit your needs and taste - and will keep it full of fun things to knit.


----------



## ReadingStitcher (Nov 14, 2014)

Beautiful. Is this the Danielle LaFambroise pattern and what yarns have you used?


----------



## ReadingStitcher (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry for confusion. The question is about the Windmill bags posted by RuthfromOhio.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

gheezi said:


> I use a wine tote. It has 6 places for wine bottles and a Center area in between. Cheap, too. $1.99 at the state store


Thanks for sharing, they seem perfect for certain projects


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I have always loved Laurel Burch designs of abstract colorful animals . I collect her bags (mostly purchased from Zulilly). They are great for wips, have a inside zippered pouch and the large ones have outside pockets for my glasses. Her cosmetic bags hold extra necessities They are extremely durable and we even use the large duffle size as a extra clothes bag that will withstand airline baggage handling.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Christa79 said:


> Sorry Aunt Sue had problems with the foto , but will try again.


Love it. Did you use a pattern?


----------



## lizchron (Aug 16, 2016)

Vera Bradley makes some awesome totes that have multiple pockets inside and are so so very sturdy! They wash up great and last for years. I use baggies and then put them all in my vera bag so I can work on whatever whenever. I branched out a bit ago and got a bag from Plymouth yarns that was made in india and very boho looking but will be going back to my Vera because it's more sturdy.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Joanierx said:


> I have to confess I splurged and bought the Swift from Tom Bihn luggage. It is a bag designed by knitters for knitters. Expensive but I treated myself with Christmas money. Love it.


Had to check them out, and I have to have one!


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I have several totes of various sizes depending on the project. My favorite is a quilted bag on of the women in my guild made. It's not too big but works well for most smaller projects and has pockets inside and one outside. Kathy is not only a master knitter but a very accomplished seamstress!


----------



## Gramakate (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll have to go to the local 'state' store and buy a bottle or two and see if they have any of those bags for sale. hahha
I usually buy the cheap large grocery bags at the Marc's Stores that I love to frequent. I have 10 or more of those. Of course, I can't see through them to see what I'm storing in there, so my searching is always prolonged by my browsing of WIP's that I have forgotten about! Hope I live long enough to finish a few!
Kate


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

asty said:


> Had to check them out, and I have to have one!


I ck'd the the Tom Bihn bag, too...too expensive for my blood, rather buy yarn...do all those goodies laying beside come with the "swift"?


----------



## gma23boys (Dec 1, 2013)

gheezi said:


> I use a wine tote. It has 6 places for wine bottles and a Center area in between. Cheap, too. $1.99 at the state store


I have one of these! I got it free for buying a bottle of captain Morgan. It makes a wonderful knitting bag.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

gheezi said:


> I use a wine tote. It has 6 places for wine bottles and a Center area in between. Cheap, too. $1.99 at the state store


Love this idea, have never seen these in NYS!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Evie253 said:


> I have to confess to tote hoarding. I have so many project bags it's ridiculous. My favorite is my 31 knitting tote. It has seven outside pouches, lots of room inside, and holes for threading yarn through if you choose to do that. It's great for large projects with a variety of yarns. For smaller projects I use colored canvas bags that I bought at a craft store that are around 15" by 10" (that dimension could be totally over estimated.) I also have other canvas bags of various sizes, plastic bedding bags, a felted bag that I made myself, and any bag or container that comes my way that I might take a fancy to. I also have a 31 zippered little pouch for notions and a slightly larger one that was meant to be a zippered pencil holder for a looseleaf binder.


What are the "31" totes folks keep referencing? I'm trying to goggle them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I use gift bags from the dollar store. I can usually find one in my closet that has colors similar to what I'm knitting. For some reason, I like that!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

tendersage said:


> I have a circular carrier with two slits at the top for yarn management when working with up to 4 yarns at once. It has a couple of skits inside and a few outside. The strap is adjustable.
> 
> A Christmas present well thought out by my daughter as I can carry everything I need for a project wherever I want and the yarn stays clean no runnings after it as it tumbles to the floor.


Ooh that sounds nifty! Can you post a pic of it, please?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I need to find a better bag for when I go out, I usually just use a basic canvas bag....but do need one that I can close etc
I think a nappy bag would be great


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I use a pull behind tote for a sewing machine that I bought from Joann fabrics. Plenty of space, easy to move around (I walk with a cane). Lots of storage pockets.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

This may already have been mentioned. Don't get anything with Velcro in it. It will snag your yarn.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Ooh that sounds nifty! Can you post a pic of it, please?


I would also like to see a photo or the brand of the bag, thank you.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

JlsH said:


> What are the "31" totes folks keep referencing? I'm trying to goggle them!


Check them out...
https://www.mythirtyone.com/info/home?verify=true


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I have large reusable shopping bags I bought at Trader Joe's a few years ago. They are sturdy, mostly brown, and look sort of like a suitcase, but are open at the top. The bag holds a poncho I am working on along with extra yarn. For smaller projects, I use smaller shopping bags I purchased.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I have used various things to carry my knitting projects in. The ones I prefer are the solid sided ones, open at the top with stand up handles. I prefer them with no holes for small needles etc to fall through. My favourite one was bought at a dollar shop for about $10AU. I love the fact they stand alone and double as a yarn bowl as well as the carrier for all my current bits and pieces needed for the project... 
Even heavy paper gift bags work as a project 'bag' for one or 2 projects, they don't last much longer than that as they start to tear and crumple. 
I used a leather handbag with the straps shortened, but as it doesn't stand on it's own, I don't use it anymore. I could/should donate it to another knitter... 
I also have a lovely cloth bag sewn for me by a non knitting friend with 3 pockets on each side on the outside, only it doesn't stand on it's own, so I don't use it... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm the tote bag queen. I have a closet full, and I just can't resist a good tote!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> ... I have so many tote bags of all different types & sizes. Some I've received as gifts from friends or relatives. I usually have a different WIP in it's own bag. Some of my bags just have extra yarn in them. When I go to my knitting group, I can just grab the bag that has the WIP I want to work on. Sometimes, I'll take one of my really big totes & put a few different WIP's that I think I will work on while I'm at my knitting group (I get bored easily). I do have two smaller canvas bags that hold a mindless project for when I have to wait for an appt. I guess, I just like to collect pretty tote bags that catch my eye; but I do use them all for one thing or another.


I do this too.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

I use a cloth tote with a beautiful, bright red cardinal on it. I use a small cosmetic bag for my small scissors and notions I carry. Always have a small pad and pen in there too.

I've never seen wine tote. That's nice and I like the dividers.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hairygrandma said:


> My GD, who has just learned to sew, made me this beautiful knitting bag for Christmas. She even put a place for my needles along one side and pockets on the other side. I am so proud of her! I get compliments everywhere I go. She is going to try and sell them to make money for her college.


She shouldn't have much trouble selling them here on KP. If I didn't already have too many bags, I'd buy one.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I have used various things to carry my knitting projects in. The ones I prefer are the solid sided ones, open at the top with stand up handles. I prefer them with no holes for small needles etc to fall through. My favourite one was bought at a dollar shop for about $10AU. I love the fact they stand alone and double as a yarn bowl as well as the carrier for all my current bits and pieces needed for the project...
> Even heavy paper gift bags work as a project 'bag' for one or 2 projects, they don't last much longer than that as they start to tear and crumple.
> I used a leather handbag with the straps shortened, but as it doesn't stand on it's own, I don't use it anymore. I could/should donate it to another knitter...
> I also have a lovely cloth bag sewn for me by a non knitting friend with 3 pockets on each side on the outside, only it doesn't stand on it's own, so I don't use it... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


I wish the postage wouldn't be so much, I would ask you to send me one of the ones you don't use.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JackieS said:


> I make large entrelac bags on larger needles and felt them to the texture I want. They have a flat bottom and some can stand on their own and are so pretty. I soft-felt them for dressier ones and can make them any size. I made a small one for my granddaughter and embellished it with charms and tassels and she loved it.


What a great idea!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

You guys really have some great ideas. I really love the idea of a diaper bag for traveling. we have several out of town events planned this summer, mostly out of town weddings, and a diaper style bag with all pockets, would probably work great for car travel. I dug around in my closets and did find an old beach bag style bag that has a top zipper with a few wimpy pockets inside, and a couple of folding weekend get away bags that use to come when I ordered office supplies. they always threw in some type of folding bag with an order. I forgot I still had some. I use to save them and fill them with goodies for college bound nieces and nephews. now all those nieces and nephews are getting married this year.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I too use zippy bags for around home, but have a few nicer ones for knitting away from home. Has zipper closure and what not, but I discovered that tool bags are pretty perfect for them as well. Just bought a two piece set of craftsman for 14.00 from sears that work amazingly well.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

If anyone is interested in a bag, please PM me. I did get one order for her. Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

hairygrandma said:


> If anyone is interested in a bag, please PM me. I did get one order for her. Thanks!


she did a fantasic job. yours looks great.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

JlsH said:


> Love this idea, have never seen these in NYS!


there are a few places that have the totes. mostly wineries near the finger lakes. when you go 'wineing' (wine tasting weekends), if you buy 6 or sometimes 3 bottles, they will include a carrying tote. we have a few but I always save them for when we go to other people's houses for dinner. normally take 2 bottles of wine and leave them the wine and the tote as a hostess gift.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glendajean said:


> ... BTW, Jessica-Jean. Loved your comment about the snow. There's nothing like waking up on the quiet morning after a nighttime snow storm. Like the world is wrapped in cotton batting.


The 'cotton batting' effect is now being noisily shattered. 
When the snow stops falling, the snow-removal begins. 
First crews go around putting up signs or stabbing them into the snowbanks saying No Parking either 7 AM to 7 PM or 7PM to 7 AM. 
Just before the snow-removal crews arrive to clear an area, the tow-trucks prowl with the loudest imaginable sirens blaring full blast to tell those drivers whose cars are still parked to come out and move them before they get towed. 
Those who don't hear the sirens or pay attention to the signs, get towed, and it's not cheap. 
Towing fee + fine + administration fee + taxes = ~$300. 
On the plus side, by tomorrow morning, major thoroughfares will be clear as will their adjacent sidewalks. 
Within a week of this major snowfall, all streets and sidewalks will be clear of snow, sooner if the weather warms to above freezing.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have several yarn/project totes, One I purchased years ago has 6 outside pockets for yarn. On the inside you can carry your projects and tools. I purchased several totes from Thirty-One. They have some totes perfect for carrying your knitting.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

So many different types of bags! My favorites are usually purchased from AC Moore Craft store. They are cloth bags with handles like shoulder bag pocketbooks with top zippers. They come in different sizes and are oh, so roomy. Some of them have outside pockets and compartments in the inside. I sometimes use something like gym bags/duffle bags, etc. The key to what I like is cloth bags with compartments, some line and some unlined, but they must have a top zipper across!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

You all have some interesting ideas for knitting bags. I usually keep one project together in a bag with the extra yarn needed etc. I have a couple cloth knitting bags and a felted one. Right now my project is in one of the small paper/cloth bags people seem to have to take to the grocery store (since we have to supply our own bags now or pay the store for plastic bags). Inside that bag a keep a medium sized zip-lock plastic bag of the smaller knitting things I might need like small scissors, rolled up measuring tape, stitch markers, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beverooni said:


> I'm lost...what's a 31 bag?


Website: https://www.mythirtyone.com/info/home


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What ever I can get for free especially those cosmetic freebies or some from the yarn shops that want me to advertise their store. Old bags, whatever.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I use whatever I have on hand, but one trick I learned recently while watching You Tube is how to keep my sock project together. I don't have any of those dpn tubes (I wish I did) to put on the ends of my dpn's to keep the stitches from falling off when I put the project away, or while travelling. The lady on You Tube had a very small pencil case type bag, she popped the sock project in then closed the zipper. It is small enough that the stitches can't fall off the ends of the dpn's. The yarn doesn't fit in the tiny bag so I still have to put the lot into a larger project bag, but I still think this is pretty cool. We don't get "project bags" here like you can in America. I have to eat my words........again. Apparently we can get them from here - https://www.etsy.com/au/shop/givemeacrown


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I have used the zippered bags described by the OP, I've used tote bags that were gift with purchase from LYS, I've used plastic bags from stores, I've used ziplock bags.....with as many projects as I have going at one time, just whatever is handy. As many totes as I've been given over the years there's absolutely no reason for me to buy a tote specificially for a knitting project.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea I do as well.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I'm using mine as a travel tote. It is an awesome tote. I just have to figure out how to make the spinner stay in place.



DebHow78 said:


> I got this tote a few months back and I love it! I put my project in the main center compartment, plus it has other compartments for a pattern, measuring tape, some accessories, small scissors, my iPad mini, etc.
> 
> I think I got it from Ltd. Commodities.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carolannbejtlich said:


> My favorite project bags are the clear plastic ones that are sold by Knit Picks. They are reasonably priced and have a zippered top to keep things clean. You can see exactly what project is in the bag and your pets, etc., can't get into them. *I've had some for many years and I don't have any problems.* ...


Good to hear of their durability! Thank you. http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Zippered_Knitting_Project_Bags__DProjectBags.html

I have some clear totes, and find the projects in _them_ get worked on and completed sooner than the ones in opaque bags - open or not. Unfortunately, some of the clear totes crack with either age or winter's cold. Hopefully, the KnitPicks' ones are more reliable.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I use a lot of bags that I make, either sewn or knit&felted, but i realize that the ones that are most utilitarian and therefore favorite, are ones i can see through...so ziploc or like the one you just had or a colored plastic etc. I love being able to see inside the bag since i always have many projects going on at the same time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joanierx said:


> I have to confess I splurged and bought the Swift from Tom Bihn luggage. It is a bag designed by knitters for knitters. Expensive but I treated myself with Christmas money. Love it.


Definitely an indulgence! https://www.tombihn.com/products/swift?variant=16396825415


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The Reader said:


> I saw someone using one of these recently. I loved how there was room inside for tools, etc. and lots of room outside for skeins of yarn.  I haven't decided on it yet.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-15-in-Tool-Tote-82042N12/203418586


I lifted one in the store; too heavy to suit me now - maybe when I was younger.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CCNana said:


> This may already have been mentioned. Don't get anything with Velcro in it. It will snag your yarn.


My daughter cured that problem. I now put a strip of the loop side of Velcro over the hooked side - effectively cancelling out the danger. If I never intend to use the Velcro closure again, I use the stitch ripper to remove the hooked portion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KarenKnits999 said:


> How do you delete a double posting? I can't seem to figure it out. ????


You cannot delete it. What you can do, within the hour of posting, is delete or change the text of it. That's why you sometimes see a post that just has a smilie or a period.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RuthFromOhio said:


> I use a giant size of one of these windmill bags. It stretches immensely, and conforms to the shapes of whatever is in it. Here are some of my smaller ones. The pattern is free on Ravelry.


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/windmill-bag


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello 

Good sunny morning for Kent UK

I bought some large Vacum storage bags that you can fill up with as much as 2 double duvets covers and pillow cases they are great. 
Once they are full you pop your Hoover into a tiny vacum hole and it takes all the air shringing everything to a small flat pack screw a little cap on the vacum hole .
You can store the packs under your bed .in the garage. In draws .
But remember not to stack them in a high place as they do get heavy as you can put so much in the vacum bags 
Once you undo the screw top on the stoage bag all the air goes back in and what ever you have inside come out nice and fresh no creases at all.
I love them having only a small place I pack all my winter cloths on them...or all my summer cloths ..give them a try you can get them from Robert Dyer stores


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Love that idea Nappy bag yeah I might ask my daughter for her one she no longer uses ...love you guys xxx :sm09:


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've used cloth bags an plastic bags most of the time at appointments beside knitting I throw in a book if I get tired of knitting


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> maybe I will look at diaper bags. that's an idea. I like to be able to zipper it and a diaper bag might have alot of pockets for the other goodies.


TK Maxx in the UK had lots of baby bags in last week, so check out TJ Maxx, or the Fisher Price Outlet Store.


----------



## Meena1405 (Nov 6, 2014)

I see so many podcast for knitting they all try to sale project bag.
But in my opinion I love to use mostly recycled from any kind .
that make me more creative 
You think out of the box.....


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

I either use a large tote bag(I often put two projects in there.) or a yarn drum which one can buy at Joann 
Fabric & Craft Stores. The yarn drums (its like a type of duffle bag, only has horizontal holes in the top for the needles or yarn to come out) from Joann's are handy. Plus you can carry it vertically or horizontally because the straps are adjustable. Like many of you I am constantly knitting. I do not own a car so I do quite a bit of knitting on city buses.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

After much searching for the perfect tote, I now use a reusable grocery bag -- made of fabric with the store logo. Just the right size for a large project. Now there are drawbacks; it doesn't close nor are there pockets inside for notions. Everything is jumbled together on the bottom. But I find it very handy. I have a separate one for each project and hang them on doorknobs when not in use.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I thought this were nice looking. There are more on the site.

http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Stadium-Tote-Side-Pocket/dp/B00MEZKF1I/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1489688440&sr=8-2&keywords=plastic+tote+bag

http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Tote-Zipper-Closure-Black/dp/B004BFYG5K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1489688440&sr=8-4&keywords=plastic+tote+bag


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Love that I'm getting one it's great


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

What are you getting?



ruby-2 said:


> Love that I'm getting one it's great


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I also use "anything and everything," depending on the project. I prefer fabric totes when I'm out and about....knitting from a plastic bag makes too much noise for me - but they are great for storing a project. Vera Wang totes or purses (or the knockoffs) work great....quilted fabrics, pockets, shoulder straps, large sizes.....second-hand stores are full of them at cheap prices. I also use hard-cover eyeglass cases to carry notions....they are big enough for a small pair of scissors, a crochet hook, tapestry needle, markers......loads of stuff.


----------



## Gramakate (Jun 29, 2016)

I have donated money at times, and seem to be overrun with bags that have sent in thanks. Most of them have velcro and I have removed the scratchy side so it doesn't catch on the yarn.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

A canvas tote bag but if I ever see one of those clear plastic school bags that they make some children carry I will get one of those.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

10Jean said:


> A canvas tote bag but if I ever see one of those clear plastic school bags that they make some children carry I will get one of those.


Scroll through the post. several people posted links for clear bags. one at knit picks and one at clear handbags.com


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I ordered the one below from Walmart yesterday. Will use at Stitch and Pitch, or other events where my tote may have to be placed on the floor/ground. Also, Amazon has a variety.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Eastsport-Clear-Stadium-Tote/54393073

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/157-5687959-1746526?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=clear+tote+bag



10Jean said:


> A canvas tote bag but if I ever see one of those clear plastic school bags that they make some children carry I will get one of those.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

MzKnitCro said:


> I ordered the one below from Walmart yesterday. Will use at Stitch and Pitch, or other events where my tote may have to be placed on the floor/ground. Also, Amazon has a variety.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Eastsport-Clear-Stadium-Tote/54393073
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/157-5687959-1746526?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=clear+tote+bag


those are excellent choices. thanks for sharing.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome.



Aunt Sue said:


> those are excellent choices. thanks for sharing.


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

I love the wine tote idea - one is in my storage closet and it now will have a new purpose! Several stores have given out cloth shopping bags, to re-use instead of getting plastic ones each time, and some of those make good yarn carries too.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i like a zipper on a tote . i wouldnt pay ove 15$ . i found one in mary maxim mag for sale of dogs and cats etc . a zipped tote for 12.99$-- i might get one and see if it 'll work some day . i've got some mateerial to make my own project bags .


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> I too used to use the bags that sheets, bedspreads etc. come in however; they don't last as long as I'd like them to because they are not meant for long term use. I ordered some project bags from http://clear-handbags.com/ and they are perfect!
> Not too expensive, variety of sizes and shapes with or without zippers and good quality. They will probably last me as long as I'll need them!


 that is amazing ! thx . how much was shipping ? i am in canada .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> that is amazing ! thx . how much was shipping ? I am in Canada.


No use asking, unless you have a US address for it to be sent to. I snipped this from: http://clear-handbags.com/customer-service/


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I used a quilted bag I made myself...I got tired of my needles occasionally poking through the fabric in other bags I had used. Below is a picture. Whoops, upside down,but you get the gist of the pic


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

I have 2 knitting bags I bought years ago when I worked in a yarn store, they will easily hold every thing for a sweater that's needed, then I have totes all kinds and sizes of totes, don't know how many. And I keep a large basket next to my chair, but if I'm making small projects
I use a small gift bag, also keep all my notions in a clear make up bag, also use a back pack,to carry around my project's
. And my yarn bowl is a wooden salad bowl i bought at a yard sale
And by my chair I keep a decorated small box with notions always handy but descret
My grandson gave me a so plate from a toy dish set its great for when I'm making some thing with lots of markers


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

I have 2 knitting bags I bought years ago when I worked in a yarn store, they will easily hold every thing for a sweater that's needed, then I have totes all kinds and sizes of totes, don't know how many. And I keep a large basket next to my chair, but if I'm making small projects
I use a small gift bag, also keep all my notions in a clear make up bag, also use a back pack,to carry around my project's
. And my yarn bowl is a wooden salad bowl i bought at a yard sale
And by my chair I keep a decorated small box with notions always handy but descret
My grandson gave me a so plate from a toy dish set its great for when I'm making some thing with lots of markers


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Book bag


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

gheezi said:


> I use a wine tote. It has 6 places for wine bottles and a Center area in between. Cheap, too. $1.99 at the state store


 :sm09:


----------

